# HUD for GTO



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

*HUD for GTO?*

I wonder if you can take the HUD from a GP GTP and use it on a GTO? Has anyone tried this? I really like the advantages of the HUD and would like to integrate one into my 2004 GTO.

Alos what about an HUD from a C06? Are there any aftermarket HUDs available?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

they make aftermarket ones


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I would be interested. I traded in a 2004 GTP for the GTO and that is one feature I miss (plus the heated seats, XM Radio, integrated car phone and bigger trunk). But I don't miss the crappy auto tranny, bad seats or interior rattles.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I haven't found any aftermarket ones yet. Any sources?

I also had a 1998 GTP that I just sold and loved teh HUD. I am going to look in the manuals and see if there is a way of hooking it up to the GTO.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

I want one too!!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Did that come on the 70 model GTO? LOL


----------



## rednred04 (Dec 14, 2004)

There are some aftermarket HUDs available -- Here's some info/discussion about this. 

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9158&highlight=HUD



GGTTOO said:


> I wonder if you can take the HUD from a GP GTP and use it on a GTO? Has anyone tried this? I really like the advantages of the HUD and would like to integrate one into my 2004 GTO.
> 
> Alos what about an HUD from a C06? Are there any aftermarket HUDs available?


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------

